# Camarones al Ajillo (shrimp in garlic oil)



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2004)

i was trying to find a recipe that duplicated the delicious appetizer that i always order when dining in a spanish/portugese restaurants in the ironbound section of newark, nj. i made this a few times, and found it was the closest. one caveat; you really can't cut down the amount of oil too much to make it healthier. it doesn't taste the same.



camarones al ajillo

ingredients: 
3/4 cup olive oil
1/2 cup coarsely chopped white onion
3 large garlic cloves, chopped
1 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
16 uncooked jumbo shrimp, shells intact, deveined (about 1 pound)


Puree 1/2 cup oil, onion, garlic, salt, and pepper in blender until almost smooth. Place shrimp in small bowl. Stir in oil mixture. Let shrimp marinate 1 hour. 
Heat remaining 1/4 cup oil in heavy large skillet over high heat. Add shrimp with marinade and sauté just until shrimp are opaque in center, about 4 minutes. serve with warm crusty portugese rolls or a baguette.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 14, 2004)

This sounds real good!  

My friend is bringing me some giant crawdads.  I am thinking of using them instead of the shrimp.  I bet it will work!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 14, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> My friend is bringing me some giant crawdads.  I am thinking of using them instead of the shrimp.  I bet it will work!



I am SOOOOO JEALOUS, ChoclateChef!!!  Since we hit the 50s at night, all I can think about is getting a 40-poud bag of those jewels into a big metal trashcan with  fresh corn and potatoes and a BIG bottle of Zatarains and Tabasco! 

Can I come see you???  Huh???  I'll wash dishes...sweep the porch...


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

No parsley?  
I have this with lots of garlic and chopped up parlsey, about 2 cups of it. Very nice with white rice.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 15, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> choclatechef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     I am eating all those little mudbugs myself!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Audeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NO!!! Don't eat mudbug! We want to keep her around for a while! LOL!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> No parsley?
> I have this with lots of garlic and chopped up parlsey, about 2 cups of it. Very nice with white rice.



yea, see, that changes it. that ones good too, in fact, that's the original recipe, i think from gourmet, but it suggested to serve it over rice. yuk, too oily. the parsley is good too, but my preference, just tryin to match don pepe's recipe in newark, is no parsley, or just a garnish if anything. 

btw, does anyone else eat their garnish???? i love little bits of parsley after a meal, so if you're plating it, i'll eat it. i even like to eat the shredded radish a bits of kale in sashimi dinners.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 15, 2004)

thanks for coming to my rescue, crewsk.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 15, 2004)

Not you mudbug!  Just your little namesakes!  I wouldn't eat you!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 15, 2004)

I was not afeared.  One bite of me and the biter would be sorry.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 15, 2004)

8)


----------



## buckytom (Nov 2, 2004)

i made this again last night for a midnight snack, the whole house was "perfumed" with the smell of garlic. it was kinda salty, so next time i would reduce the salt to 1/2 tsp. i also used freshwater u-16's, they were very tasty.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Bucky!  This is one of my favorites!  This is how I make my version (also called Gambas Al Ajillo): 

First I make a stock by simmering the mashed shells and heads of the shrimps in 3/4-deep water. Then I discard the shells and reduce stock further. Meantime, I saute minced garlic in olive oil until golden brown and let it stand in the pan at least 20 minutes.  Heat up oil again, add the stock through a strainer and further reduce it, season lightly with salt. Throw in shrimps and sliced finger chilies (or jalapenos) until shrimps turn pink. Do not overcook the shrimps.

You can further enhance the flavor by adding half a chicken bouillon into the sauteing oil before throwing in the shrimps.  In some versions they add Spanish paprika but for me it just detracts from the flavor.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 13, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Hi Bucky! This is one of my favorites! This is how I make my version (also called Gambas Al Ajillo):
> 
> First I make a stock by simmering the mashed shells and heads of the shrimps in 3/4-deep water. Then I discard the shells and reduce stock further. Meantime, I saute minced garlic in olive oil until golden brown and let it stand in the pan at least 20 minutes. Heat up oil again, add the stock through a strainer and further reduce it, season lightly with salt. Throw in shrimps and sliced finger chilies (or jalapenos) until shrimps turn pink. Do not overcook the shrimps.
> 
> You can further enhance the flavor by adding half a chicken bouillon into the sauteing oil before throwing in the shrimps. In some versions they add Spanish paprika but for me it just detracts from the flavor.


 
Your recipe,Chopstix, seems to be on the mark.  Can you suggest one for the accompanying rice?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2007)

well, you're quite welcome bill!

i'm glad i could entice choptix to post _her _recipe.  

 lol, thanks chops. looks great, er, right on the mark.


----------

